# Nitrous on a 30v 2.8 in a b5 passat? Help anyone?



## V6B5AWD (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi.. I posted this in the B5 forum, but thought this may be a better place.

Hey guys.. I just registered to the forum and am a newbie here.. I've got a 2001.5 b5 passat.. Got the 30v V6 and 4motion with the TIPTRONIC (auto 5-speed of course.) I read above that the 4motion makes the trunk smaller. I had no idea! I think my trunk is HUGE and couldn't imagine it being any larger! 

A search on getting more power from the V6 is what brought me here. I know all about the PES-2 supercharger.. I can get a new kit for $3495 but I don't want to go that route because I already average between 16-17mpg in the city on PREMIUM (of course) and adding a supercharger would just make milage worse. 

I'm really interested in NITROUS. I know I know.. It's not REAL HP, but I just want something I can use on the interstate when some little ricer thinks he's got some balls under the hood. I'd like to be able to pull away for a min with my HEAVY 4 door AUTOMATIC AWD B5. 

I'd BARELY use it, so I think it'd be the best bang for the buck for me. Does anyone have any experience or can point me in the right direction on adding a nitrous shot to the 30v 2.8?? 

My car is completely stock. It's a car that was sold in the Canadian market then shipped to Texas.. Not a speck of rust and is in great shape. The body/drivetrain has 132,000mi on it, but the engine only has 70k on it. I bought the car with a seized engine. The previous girl owner hit something and punctured the oil pan and kept driving it and ran it out of oil, seizing it. So I dropped a low mileage used engine it. 

I want to leave the car stock looking and don't think the little add-ons are worth any money for the placebo gains that you get from them, but I do think a shot of nitrous would be fun in the right situation. I love sleeper cars. 

Any help or pointing in the right direction would be appreciated. TIA!!

-Chris


----------

